

Marvel's new Iron Man 3 promo site - in HTML5 - runn1ng
http://marvel.com/ironman3

======
runn1ng
I think it's pretty interesting that the movie studios stopped using Flash for
their promotional sites (except for the parts where they use it for youtube
embedding)

The short videos seem to be playing with video canvas and some CSS3 tricks.

